# Got some new girls today!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

A local breeder was having to disperse all of her herd- so we scooped up a few does. 
They were in desperate need of some TLC- but after some clipping, elbow grease, hoof trims, and throwing the works at them, here they are! (oh and they are all wild as heck!)

Piddlin Acres BZ WillowBark









Piddlin Acres KR Rain Dancer









Wandering Ivy Sonnet (a Caesars Villa CBS Cattle Man X Gay Mors Poetry in Motion 4*S daughter!)








also the most uncooperative- but not a bad shot considering she was literaly jumping ALL over the place to get away from me :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You got more does?! :shocked: I'm trying to downsize. :ROFL: :help: 

They look good all shaved up. :thumb: Once they learn where the food and treats come from I'm sure they will settle down for you. 

By the way, how's the knee doing?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous! Congrats on such wonderful looking girls....and yep, what Ashley said, they'll come around in no time!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

ugh- my knee is actually really pretty good right now- its amazing there is as much damage as there is.
I know- we are crazy- Im going to be layed up for the next two months and we are still buying goats. :help: :hammer: 

How was the show Ashley????


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My experience with my knee was that it didn't hurt at all when I actually hurt it. Then it hurt more and more as time went by until I needed surgery to stop the pain. I'm glad to hear your's isn't hurting too bad. :hug: 

I didn't end up going to the show. I had too much stuff to do around here with moving at the end of the month. :GAAH:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh rats! I hope they made sanction- do you know? We were going to go, but then we heard they made sanction with you and Bonnie, so we backed out- it would have been a lonnnnng haul and I dont think Aiden would have behaved for that one, we would have went if it was going to help but..... :GAAH:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

By the way- I just had to laugh- you can literally SEE how swollen my knee is in the pictures- its my right knee- so the knee on your left looking at the screen. :shocked:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Joanne told me they made sanction without me, so I didn't need to come if I was busy. Otherwise I would have gone.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats! I like your two Piddlin Acres does a lot. They should do well for you. I've been clip-happy here doing almost everyone. Next will be photos! I can't wait to get new pictures of everyone. Some of them still have baby photos or junior photos on my website! Yikes! LOL


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty! I like Wandering Ivy Sonnet's coloring. :drool:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats!!! They are gorgeous!!! Glad the knee isn't causing you a great deal of Pain.

Jennah


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the additions-sharp girls! Take it easy, when you can.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Funny story- I had emailed the pictures of the girls all cleaned up to the woman we got them from (she was going through some serious life issues and was upset about how they had sort of been let go) and she was so excited about them, she called me back the next day and offered us two more does and a buck....:hammer:

So meet Piddlin Acres BZ Ichiro *S









and Wandering Ivy CM Velvet









No picture of the third doe- but she is black and white with blue eyes. And she actually had a home, and she called the home and said that her daughter wanted my step son to have her. She had followed him everywhere the day before, and this doe was very special to them and felt that she "picked" him. 

:help: .... :slapfloor:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Its a good thing I will be there Sunday to pick up the boys.. You are definetly gonna need some room! :wink: 

They are all lovely.. you must be excited!!

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

you want any does too? Bring some extra crates :ROFL:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank Goodness our pickup is only so big..... :wink: 

Will I get to see all these lovely ladies?!

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

:slapfloor: Yep they are all here


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice additions! Remember to rest your knee!

The doeling I am hoping to get in a few months is coming from a dam that looks similar to Willow!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

phooey- i am free until next friday when I get surgery, then Ill be on lockdown, so for now, Im doing as much as possible :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't blame ya there! When I had the surgery on my feet( 1 at a time) I had soooo much DONE before hand so that when I had to be down I knew that all would be ok.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your other new additions too! Glad she thought so highly of you. So nice to have people say that isn't it? Congrats! :clap:


----------

